
New jQuery Forums - ronnier
http://forum.jquery.com/#AllForums
======
jeresig
The announcement post with more details can be found here:
<http://jquery14.com/day-07/new-jquery-forum>

The previous discussion is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1057012>

